
Ask HN: Review my startup - sfpowersystem
Hey guys! we are a startup currently working in developing a All-in-one hardware solution for photovoltaic panel energy generation, we already managed to increase it&#x27;s generation in up to 40% compared to fixed-tild PVs without the need of any light or movement sensors.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sunflowerpowersyst.wixsite.com&#x2F;sunflowerpowersystem
======
matchmike1313
1\. I would make sure to get your main domain setup before showing to any
potential buyers the wixsite domain makes it look like a smaller or brand new
company vs. appearing much larger than you are. 2\. Same goes for the
@gmail.com contact email. 3\. The Logo seems a bit weak, I would think about
using a tool such as Snappa to create a solid / polished one or 99Designs. 4\.
The main CTA "Call-To-Action" should be focused on the customer and not the
"Sunflower Power System" tagline... A more benefit focused statement for the
prospect. 5\. I would consider blurring the image too, it detracts from the
prospect reading the CTA first. 6\. As gus_massa said, the photos are a must
as well as making sure it does not say "Out-Of-Stock", I would consider saying
something along the lines of "Pre-Order" if no stock exists yet or get on "Get
on Waiting List". 7\. The link under "Contact Us" is very misleading. What do
you want accomplish with the prospect? Requesting a quote, a phone call, a
pre-order, etc? Make sure your CTA is clear with the one at the top of the
page. It keeps the sales message clear. 8\. I would change this to a more
clear CTA of what you want to accomplish: "And if you feel like it, just fill
our 5-min survey!". 9\. Having the TypeForm link not attached to a HTML button
seems sloppy, I would add a CTA button such as "Request a Quote". 10\. The
color of the contact button blends in too much, I would make a brand color
accent that really pops against your base brand color. 11\. Make it clear what
a prospect can expect for the subscribe button, right now what is it in for
them? I would say something like "To get updates about Sunflower System and
news about product developments please subscribe below". 12\. The site counter
seems very 1990/2000\. You want to position yourself to look like a huge
company even as a start-up. Especially with this vertical in the market. 13\.
For the learn more I would develop a whitepaper proving the technology. 14\. I
would also add testimonials and pictures of the units installed at various
sites you have them to build additional trust with the prospects.

~~~
j_s
This seems like a tremendous value you've provided. Unfortunately a new line
on HN requies two new lines (one blank), or you can indent two spaces to
switch to <pre>-ish mode.

~~~
matchmike1313
Thank you for letting me know, I am new to HN.

------
gus_massa
Do you have any photos/videos of the panels while moving?

All the items are "out od stock", why?

Any benchmark to show the 40% improvement?

I'm worried that moving parts break. How long are these expected to last
without maintenance?

------
j_s
I'm sorry but do you not have any photos of your actual product on your site?
It's possible this is just my browsing setup which is a bit unusual.

